# iMac, plusieurs questions (hdmi, tnt)



## drfell (17 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

j'hésite encore à acheter un iMac. En effet, il me servirait aussi de TV. J'ai donc plusieurs questions :


1- Y a t-il un récepteur TNT de très bonne qualité ?

2- Ayant une PS3, j'ai remarque la résolution 1920x1080 de l'écran 24", ce qui m'intéresse donc. Cependant, je n'a pas trouvé de moyen de brancher la PS3 à l'iMac en HDMI. Est-ce que ça existe à prix correct ?



Merci d'avance


----------



## bookbook (17 Juin 2008)

On ne peut rien brancher sur l'iMac car il n'a pas d'entrée vidéo ; donc exit les consoles.

Pour la TNT, il existe des petites clés usb de très bonne qualité qui transforme le Mac en magnétoscope numérique. J'ai une petite préférence pour Elgato.
Certains de ces petits tuners permettent de brancher une source vidéo (console, magnétoscope) externe, mais la qualité d'image et l'énorme temps de latence rend l'utilisation d'une console impossible.
Surtout pour une PS3, ce serait dommage d'avoir une qualité d'image digne d'une VHS.

Pour info, je me sers de mon iMac pour regarder la TNT. La qualité est excellente.


----------



## drfell (17 Juin 2008)

Ok, merci.
Ce n'est donc pas la solution idéale pour moi


----------



## Azaly (23 Juin 2008)

Vous savez si ces récepteurs marchent à l'étranger ??


----------



## ntx (23 Juin 2008)

Les normes de télé sont différentes suivant les pays:
France = Secam
Europe = PAL
USA = NTSC
etc ...
Donc un récepteur PAL/Secam devrait fonctionner en Europe mais pas plus loin.


----------



## macinside (23 Juin 2008)

pour info, les jours du  secam sont compté, tu ne pourra utilise l'imac comme écran pour ta PS3


----------



## r e m y (23 Juin 2008)

ntx a dit:


> Les normes de télé sont différentes suivant les pays:
> France = Secam
> Europe = PAL
> USA = NTSC
> ...


 

Pour les récepteurs TNT, la notion PAL/SECAM n'a pas de sens me semble-t-il.... si?

le signal reçu est numérique avec compression en MPEG2 (en attendant le MEPG4)

l'important d'un Pays à l'autre est plutôt la gamme de fréquence utilisée que la clé USB doit savoir capter.


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Juin 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Pour les récepteurs TNT, la notion PAL/SECAM n'a pas de sens me semble-t-il.... si?


 
Il ne me semble pas.... si ?


----------



## Azaly (23 Juin 2008)

Ce serait pour capter en Angleterre en ce qui me concerne


----------



## drfell (23 Juin 2008)

en angleterre tu as un boitier spécial pour recevoir la Freeview (équivalent de notre TNT) avec un programme apple permettant de transformer ton iMac en TV enregistreur et d'utiliser la télécommande apple


----------



## Azaly (23 Juin 2008)

Et ça coûte cher/marche bien ?


----------



## ntx (23 Juin 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Pour les récepteurs TNT, la notion PAL/SECAM n'a pas de sens me semble-t-il.... si?


J'avais zappé que c'était pour de la TNT. Alors là je ne suis pas du tout sûr qu'il n'existe pas une norme par pays, voir plus parce que déjà en France on n'est pas loin d'en avoir deux : TNT en MPEG2 et TNT "HD" en MPEG4. Et ça c'est uniquement pour la partie signal "télé", car avant il y a la partie signal "radio" pour la transmission. :rateau:


----------



## drfell (24 Juin 2008)

Azaly a dit:


> Et ça coûte cher/marche bien ?


pour prix, d'après mes souvenirs autours de £-140. Ca marche même très bien !
tu as aussi ça http://store.apple.com/uk/product/TL043ZM/A


----------



## Azaly (2 Juillet 2008)

drfell a dit:


> pour prix, d'après mes souvenirs autours de £-140. Ca marche même très bien !
> tu as aussi ça http://store.apple.com/uk/product/TL043ZM/A



Le produit du lien est moins cher en tout cas

Pourquoi pas


----------



## miklgo (4 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Je relance ce topic car je me pose exactement les deux mêmes questions, mais sur le dernier iMac 27 pouces (avec Mac OSX 10.6 Snow Leopard) :

- Est-il possible d'y brancher sa PS3 ? J'ai entendu parler d'adaptateurs à 150$ : est-ce la seule solution sur ce modèle ?

- Quelle est la meilleure solution que vous connaissez pour recevoir la TNT sur iMac ?

Merci beaucoup


----------



## floMAC78 (1 Juillet 2012)

Non, il n'est pas possible de brancher quoi que se soit sur l'écran de l'imac...
Après pour capter la télé donc TNT ou TNT HD il te faut une clef usb ou un boitier décodeur.
Moi je te conseille les pinnacle qui sont renommais dans se domaine... Voila un modèle qui fonctionne très bien 
http://www.pctvsystems.com/Products...noStick/tabid/167/language/fr-FR/Default.aspx


----------



## r e m y (1 Juillet 2012)

floMAC78 a dit:


> Non, il n'est pas possible de brancher quoi que se soit sur l'écran de l'imac...




Pourtant il me semble bien que le port ThunderBolt de l'iMac peut être utilisé en entrée video...

iMac (21.5-inch, Mid 2011) and iMac (27-inch, Mid 2011) support Target Display Mode via Thunderbolt to Thunderbolt cable (2 m) when the source is another Thunderbolt-equipped computer.


----------



## sparo (1 Juillet 2012)

D'un autre coté après 11 mois je pense qu'il a du trouver une solution ...


----------

